# The Name of This Application ?



## setti (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello,

I find this screenshot on openmotif website and I want to know the name of "File Manager" which appear in it.







Finally if anybody know how to change a window colour within openmotif, he is welcome to help me.


Regards


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks like the standard filemanager of CDE to me..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Desktop_Environment


----------



## setti (Jul 24, 2009)

Woow I like Motif CDE ! There is a way to get CDE File Manager to use it *freely *in FreeBSD/openMotif WM ?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2009)

Nope.. CDE is a commercial product. You can make XFCE look a lot like it though.

And having worked with CDE on Solaris I can tell you it's a royal PITA.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 24, 2009)

I think I saw a similar file manager on WindowMaker. It was a female dog to navigate, a royal headache.


----------



## setti (Jul 24, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> And having worked with CDE on Solaris I can tell you it's a royal PITA.



But what does mean PITA ???

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 24, 2009)

*P*ain *I*n *T*he *A*rse.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2009)

Exactly :e


----------

